# You need not worry about the future, Imagine nothing.



## Panopticon

Hello,
I've posted this on two other forums but it's been ignored for some reason.
Hopefully someone here can help.

Are we only allowed to ask for one sentence? 

So the other two quotes that I'd like translated from the Oldboy (2003) movie will have to be in other topics?

(I found one quote answered on this forum already, nice )


----------



## AKoreanUser

So you're looking for the origianl line in Korean?


----------



## Panopticon

Yes please. Sorry for the confusion. Hangul is fine  but romanized is welcome as well.


----------



## AKoreanUser

I think this is what you want.
있잖아. 사람은 말이야. 상상력이 있어서 비겁해지는거래. 그러니까 상상을 하지 말아봐. 존나 용감해질 수 있어.


----------



## Panopticon

You're so kind! Thank you.
I googled that sentence quickly and got to a Korean site about Oldboy so I believe that's correct.


----------



## Panopticon

The odd thing is that I looked up the part in the movie where he says the sentence and it doesn't sound like the above?


----------

